# Canary sleeping in seed cup perch



## Joymatar18 (Apr 26, 2014)

Today i placed my male canary with my female canary in her cage. She's probably in condition and he is too. He tried to make the nest and tried to mate with her but she kept running away.( btw its still the first day i put them together) but the most important is now they are sleeping and the female is sleeping on the perch of the seed cup as she did yesterday... I am just afraid that she may nest there cuz i heard some people saying she could do that... Any infos please?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Give her a nesting pan then... There are all sorts available.


----------



## Joymatar18 (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh never heard of it... What does it do? Gonna try it anw


----------



## Joymatar18 (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh i already have one... Didnt get you at first


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

The male canary has nothing to do with building the nest female does it,way to go is put the nest pan in with nesting material put on the floor of the cage she will then start making the nest they will then mate and she should start laying if all goes to plan.Really you should never put a male straight in with a female as he could be to eager to mate and attack her.I have 12 sitting on nests at the moment.Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Joymatar18 (Apr 26, 2014)

Okay gonna try this thnks


----------

